# Problema con amplificador de BAjo y subwoofer



## Eliseo Moscoso Calderon (Jun 30, 2006)

Tengo un amplificador para bajo marca crate modelo bx-200, el amplificador es de 200watts rms a 4 ohm tiene dos salidas, el problema es que tengo un subwoofer de 15" de 350 watts a 8 ohm, el cual uso en una de las salidas, quisiera saber si es corrrecto usarlo asi. y alguna ventaja o desventaja, por favor me urge, si alguien puede ayudarme estaria muy agradecido


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 9, 2006)

hola eliseo yo soy nuvo en esto de la electronica pero creo que es demasida potencia para el parlante si tu puenteas las salidas de la etapa primer lugar no te puedo asegurar nada por que no se si son pueteables las salidas  pero creeria que obtendrias mucha mas potencia puenteandolo salud2 si necesitas algo pregunta te podemos ayudar


----------

